# Thinking of adding Otos.



## Anne Dyari (Aug 23, 2012)

So I have a 10 gallon with one male betta and currently three oto cats (I had gotten four as suggested by multiple sites, but one died during quarantine). They don't seem stressed, but I wouldn't mind getting one or two more if my tank can sustain them. 
(My tank has been stable with my betta and 3 otos for over 2 months now)
There is probably about 8-9 gallons of actual water since the rocks take up quite a bit of room.
Here are some messy photos of the tank from both sides.

















So... opinions on if my tank can support more otos?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I would only reccomend Otos for a 20 gallon fish.


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

Your 10 gallon is overstocked.


----------



## Anne Dyari (Aug 23, 2012)

Really? I'm super confused then... I was told they were not a problem for my 10gal back when I got them in August = http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=115503

They all are fat with rounded bellies, and ignore wafers (which I end up having to vacuum out). 
I do weekly 25% water changes and test biweekly with levels staying mostly under 0.25ppm.

Do they get too big for my tank? (I was told they wouldn't get more than 0.5" by the fish department employee). x.x


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

That is wrong. Some pet store must not care about fish. :-(


----------



## debettagal (Dec 26, 2012)

check out this link to help calculate bio-load. what sort of filter are you using and how are you maintaining it, is your tank cycled, water changes, etc.?

http://www.aqadvisor.com


----------



## Anne Dyari (Aug 23, 2012)

Thank you 

"You have plenty of aquarium filtration capacity.

Your aquarium filtration capacity for above selected species is 482%.
Recommended water change schedule: 10% per week.
Your aquarium stocking level is 55%."

I have an Azoo Spong Filter 9, my tank is cycled, and weekly 25% water changes.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

With live plants you can go a little heavier on fish.. the problem would be is that you don't have enough food to sustain more ottos. Ottos are small fish and because of that they are constantly needing to eat - they require very very heavily planted tanks to be able to constantly graze on the algae and other organisms on the plants. You would also need to give them added food to help keep their health, as the plants aren't enough - will need algae wafers and different blanched veggies. 

If you are able to provide more food for them in ways of live plants and veggies, you could get one or two more.. otherwise I wouldn't.

That 10% is bogus.. with live plants you can do less %, but it depends on the stock you have. Until you have more live plants I would stick with closer to 50% per week.. if you get more plants than can go down to no less than 30%. Those calculators really aren't worth a penny.


----------



## Anne Dyari (Aug 23, 2012)

Alright, thank you  
I will bump up my water changes, but I don't think I'll be adding more otos for now then.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Aquaadviser is junk. It says you cannot keep Cories and Bettas together. And I reccomend 50% weekly. Otos are very sensative and should not be kept in a 10 gallon.


----------



## debettagal (Dec 26, 2012)

*You might want to Check your info*



ChoclateBetta said:


> Aquaadviser is junk. It says you cannot keep Cories and Bettas together. And I reccomend 50% weekly. Otos are very sensative and should not be kept in a 10 gallon.



I beg to differ...I'm looking at it right now and it simply advises to keep at least 4 corys and keep a cover on a betta tank.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Then your not trying what the other member tried.


----------



## Anne Dyari (Aug 23, 2012)

Alright, I'm getting mixed responses from every direction it feels like.
My tank is not going to please everyone no matter what I do, but I'd like what is best for the fish.

So far, with my current regime, and my biweekly water tests have shown no detrimental signs for months. My 3 otocinclus are fat, my betta is happy and blowing bubble nests.
I only wanted to know if I could add more otos to make sure my current otos were happy, so...

SUMMARY: Please only comment further if you have (1) previous experience with owning otos, or (2) have a link to a website with information on oto care.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Sigh...

Sorry you feel this way OP - your set up is fine with what you have. All I suggest is making sure you give the ottos a bit more food if you are not doing so now. If you are giving them veggies and wafers then ignore what I just wrote.

I would add in a couple more plants if you wish to add in one or two more otos.

But if you decide to keep the tank the way it is now, then it is just fine - those plants will grow and it is a good home for what you have now. 

I haven't had otos for over a decade, but the care hasn't changed any in their needs - most otos come from the wild as they tend to be a bit difficult to breed and to a point, keep alive/healthy. Why the little larger water change and food is recommended. The size of the tank is small - but not too small for 3 ottos and a betta. Keep doing what you are doing and all should be fine


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Otos are very sensative espically to nitrates.


----------



## Anne Dyari (Aug 23, 2012)

Alright, thanks so much Myates!


----------

